# NEW photo enlarger: digital meets wet process. Finaly.



## timor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry, Didn't notice I've doubled the topic.


----------



## timor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 9, 2013)

we already discussed it last week


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 9, 2013)

here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...wet-prints-smart-phone-sht-just-got-real.html

and a similar but different one here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...d-you-like-use-your-old-film-slr-digital.html


----------



## timor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry. Just found it. Cool idea.


----------

